# rough finish



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey all since the sun has decided to join us ive been outside spraying my side skirts using my apollo hvlp turbine sprayer but im getting a very rough matt finish what can I do to reduce this atm im doing 50/50 thinner/paint .


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Could be application or spraying pressure to low. This will affect the way the paint lays, what type iof paint is it your trying to paint I take it by the 50/50 mix this is a base coat which would require clear coat.


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

thats right just a base coat I have some 2k laquer on its way but need to get the surface a bit smoother il flatten it back but sanding this much I suspect to go through the base coat around the edges so will have to lay a few more coats.
I know turbine sprays dont have the pressure of compressors but chip fix guys use them with good results


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

This is the finish I get and as I thought when I try to flatten it im going back to primer.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Chip fix guys will use a smaller gun which they dprsy St s pressure of around one bar. The full size guns we use the pressure for base is set at two bar, then when we laquer it's set a bit higher around two point two bar. From the looks of the picture the pressure is to low giving you the results your seeing needs to be bit higher if possible, then apply nice even wet coats which will make the base sit a lot flatter and even giving you a smoother surface for the clear to lay on.


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

Problem is I dont have any control over pressure


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

shiffty said:


> Problem is I dont have any control over pressure


Without the correct tools/equipment (such as an adjustable pressure gauge fitted on, or very near the gun) you're going to struggle to get a good finish. It's more or less impossible for people to give advice as to what techniques could improve the finish as the starting point is to ensure that the correct pressure is used to allow the atomisation of the paint to be correct.

Not knowing what pressure you're spraying at is a bit like painting a wall with a brush - but dipping your brush in the paint and brushing it on whilst blindfolded. Then looking to see how much paint went on and well you applied that brush full.

An experienced sprayer might be able to adapt his technique to a slightly low/high pressure by moving the gun closer/further away from the panel, and/or moving the gun slower/faster across the panel - but this would only come from loads of experience from using a correct pressure.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

You can try a 40/60 thinner dilution might help your pressure issue as for adjustment don't let the gun throw more air than product this makes a rough finish like a sanding paper


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok ive run out of paint now but will give the 40/60 a go also am I using the right thinner its top coat thinner but someone else on another forum said a high gloss thinner.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

With no real way of accurately knowing the pressure your spraying at will be difficult. High gloss thinners won't make any difference to the base coat only thing that may help would be a medium or slow base coat thinner as this will leave the base open for longer basically just slows the drying process.


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok so I've had a play with the gun and adding a touch more thinner and I'm getting fairly good coats but now it's very bumpy orange peel bumpy that is so my next question is should I flatten the base coat down or leave it apply lacquer and flatten that down after a couple good coats.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

shiffty said:


> Ok so I've had a play with the gun and adding a touch more thinner and I'm getting fairly good coats but now it's very bumpy orange peel bumpy that is so my next question is should I flatten the base coat down or leave it apply lacquer and flatten that down after a couple good coats.


Nope don't touch the base, put lacquer over it should spray well and you can level later, though if you won't mind post a picture of the current peel. Cheers

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

I have had to flaten a couple runs and fly imprints but il just flash over those anyway here is a pic sorry its dark.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

So this was the 60/40 dilution ?
Looks like it can do more due to air pressure, at what distance do you spray from the surface ?

Do you apply the coats wet?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

100 ml paint 150 thinner
I sprayed 6 inch distance or it would give me a rough sand paper finish.

Sorry how du mean wet?


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Make it 180 - 200 thinner, if you can't control the pressure you may just adjust the mix for it. 
Keep a consistent spray of no more than 5 inchs with 50/50 overlap.

Wet coat means a heavy wet coat that not just covers but looks wet and watery (of course not too much so it would drip.

About your gun how much is your product adjustment set ?
And use only a wide spray adjustment this isn't primer so wide open fan and 3 to 3.5 turns open for paint on the gun.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah the last 2 coats where wet i went a little mad and got some runs .
Im not sure about product adjustment which I assume you been the trigger setting ?

spray wise the last 2 coats I did narrow as wide didnt get me a thick wet coat but then these are side skirts so one pass per side .


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Its the same adjustment the trigger one.
You can get half way with the fan still spreads paint better than narrow, you keep the product less you that when you overlap a small area it doesn't over do the paint and it runs.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok cool il give tips a go tomorrow if weather is good.

Should I flat what ive done down first or just blast over the top ?


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

You don't need to unless its dirty 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok cool might give it a quite going over with 1000 grit just to reduce it a little maybe or maybe not depends if im being patient lol.


----------

